# Main Dif in 68 Chrome vs Endura front bumper



## 68GTOLSX (Nov 16, 2013)

So besides what I know, weight savings in chrome bumper, inside grills, construction, mounting....what is the visual difference between the 68 chrome bumper vs the endura? And yeah I know one is painted one isn't...


----------



## TK69tempest (Feb 28, 2011)

Well.... About the only things that I can think of besides what you've mentioned are the "body lines" on the Endura are sharper and it sits flush against the fenders instead of 1/4-1/2" away from them like the chrome one does.


----------

